# Mechanical Maintenance On Canister Filters



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to be buying my first canister filter soon and have heard stories of leaks and floods which worries me, so I want to hear from you guys (the pros) on what type of mechanical maintenance I should preform after any canister cleanings.

I've read that the O rings should be greased every cleaning. Is this statement true and what grease should I use?

Are there any other steps I can take to keep my canister running good and leak free?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I've heard vasoline but I don't know. I have never greased mine and never had any problems. Just put hose clamps on hard/soft connections would be my only suggestion.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah I was going to hose clamp everything, thanks for the suggestion.

As for Vaseline I've heard conflicting reviews saying it will it will degrade the o ring over time and make it crack. Not sure what the correct lube is or if I truly need any.

Still would like to hear from everyone with knowledge and advice on maintenance.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

i don't grease my seals every time but when i do i use silicone grease that divers use to lube there o-rings, bought of eBay or silicone grease from eheim


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok so far we have:

Hose clamps 
Silicone grease for the o rings

anybody else have suggestions?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Which canister are you going with? Maybe someone with that filter can give you educated answers instead of generic ones


----------



## deanmbuna (Jul 20, 2014)

I have two Marineland C-360 filters running on my mbuna tank. I like them a lot and I have found with this type of cannister it is important to make sure the trays are seated properly, with the rubber rings on the trays firmly in the neighboring trays, and making sure the large rubber seal on the cannister lid (pump) is on properly when closing the cannister. I have had no leaks if you follow this procedure. The Marineland filters have their own hose clamps included in the box so no need to buy others though one could if you were worried. I love the size of the filter trays and I have customized my filter media to meet my specifications. Good luck.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to go with an Aquatop CF-500uv. Now I was VERY skeptical about this company but after researching a lot of canisters and some forum members on here using them with great results, I'm going to give their company a try. There's a tips video about them to improve them like hose clamps and stuff but I was looking more into general mechanical maintenance on canisters since I haven't owned one before.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 2 of the cf series. Additional clamps are not needed. As for general mechanical maintenance I have not used any lubricant on the "O" rings. I have never had a canaster leak. You do however have to be careful when opening and closing the lid.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah because of the bulb right? or is it because of the cheap plastic on the flow valve/side clamps?


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Eheim makes a lube spray that keeps all your moving parts moving like your prime lever. After awhile the parts stiffin up this helps with that alot. 30$. I just got the eheim Vaseline on eBay to help seal in the water.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Dunno about this unit, but do NOT cheap out on a canister. It'll bite you hard. I don't care for built in UV. Lots of eggs in one basket. Also, poor UV units are a waste of money. There's a reason that most stand alone UV units are not cheap.

I have Magnum 350's, Eheim's, and Rena/API Filstars. Never much problem with seals. The Eheim's and Filstars I have have their most important seals in compression, so lubrication isn't really needed... and frankly, you'll never get the lube in there. Water is all the lube you need (IMHO). I'd recommend finding a brand you like, and having spare clips and seals on hand. If you can't get spares, don't buy the filter.

Right now, I'm sticking with the Filstars. All the different sizes use the same parts, save the impellers. So one $20 in spare parts is all I need. As for the impeller itself: mine was worn in the XP4 after 4-5 years. I replaced it, added new seals just because, and it's good as new. Can't say that for the myriad of cheaper filters (HOB's and canisters) that I've had over the years.

One thing for sure: Once you go with canisters, you'll never go back to HOB's! 

-Ryan


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've already purchased the CF-500uv and will start a thread on my experience with it. I'm pretty confident it will be a good filter but the UV will likely be rubbish. Just waiting for it to arrive. Good bye aquaclear 110!! :dancing:

I have an internal filter as well which I'll leave in for a while.

Anybody with Aquatop experience feel free to post.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

JP_92 said:


> Yeah because of the bulb right? or is it because of the cheap plastic on the flow valve/side clamps?


The bulb is pretty durable. I did pick up my second canister because someone had broken the crystal. The lid clips aren't really any different than any other canister. Mine always seem like they want to break but don't. I'm not saying they won't ever break but haven't in almost 3 yrs. Even the fx5 had issues with overtightening their system. I marked the outside of the canister with magic marker to enable me to easily line up tray holes and uv light tube with the proper hold down clips. You'll see what I mean. All in All a prett nice canister.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah I saw the sharpie trick. Hopefully the canister arrives this week. I'm watching tv late at night with the volume low... **** that aquaclear 110 lol can't wait for the silence!

EDIT: that "darn" was the site cleaning up my language haha I would never say darn.


----------

